# another bass question



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

What pound test should i be useing and whats the best rod for bass fishing,light, medium or :-? heavy?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The answer of course is "it depends"

I use an all around medium rod for fishing soft plastics. I don't really have the resources to "specialize" my rods, and I don't really have much of a collection built up, so I have one or two spinning rods that really connect for me, so I don't go much further than that. And since almost all of my bassin is with tubes, senkos and worms, I really don't need much else.

Hopefully Burly will see this thread and weigh in. I know hes got several set ups he's talked about for different arenas of fishing, and it appears he's quite the basser too.

I like 14/6 Fireline and 10/2 PowerPro for my applications. They cut through weeds if a bass gets into them and provide the zero-stretch I need to feel subtle takes on finesse plastics.

For high-pressure lakes (say those around the cities) you may want to try a light action rod with 4 pound Vanish, or with at least a 10' leader of Vanish and some smaller worms, tubes, or lipless or small-lipped crankbaits. A great resource for bass fishermen is In-Fisherman magazine. It seems they are always on the cutting edge of lines, rods, and new lures for bass, and every month is a new article.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think a great all-around rod and reel combo would be a 6 1/2-7 1/2 ft medium heavy action graphite/graphite composite rod with a pretty stiff tip and lots of backbone. I would try to match the rod with a good quality spinning reel which would balance the rod within a couple inches of the front of the reel seat. Nick is spot-on with the line recommendation, 10 or 14 lb fireline. Learn to use the opposing nail knot to tie on mono or fluorocarbon leaders, and you're set. I think you know a lot of the basic techniques, so the length of rod would be your preference. I am pretty tall, so prefer longer sticks. Anyhow, if I was to start over and choose just one rod (horrors) that would probably be it. Good fishing, Burl


----------

